# My New Bettas with Pics



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are 2 recently purchased babies... Starlite & Frosty

Here's Starlite





































Here's Frosty


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks fantastic!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

ooohh....pretty. they had some crowntails at my LFS, i might have to go get another one


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I might if there're some available here.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I cant see them


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Neither can I, at least for today... yesterday was normal


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry about the pics...I've fixed the problem now.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Gorgeous! Me want!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey what did you use to take the photos? I can never manage to take some of mine 
Thanks


----------



## josie4 (May 2, 2005)

Your bettas are very pretty!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I have an Olympus C4000 Zoom camera. I use the macro mode then I crop to size.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I have them all in 1 gallon tanks except Sunshine & Starbrite are in a divided 2.5g tank.


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice looking. Good finds I say. Goodluck with them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

pretttyy fish u got there


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Great looking fish you've got there!
:fish: :fish:


----------

